# HEC Provisional Merit List



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey guys HEC just released its provisional merit list

im not on it i have 66% aggregate

theres people way lower then me? 

is it a mistake


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

Call HEC and ask them about it, here is there contact info:
[FONT=&quot]*Mr. Abid Wahab:* Ph: 051-90402444- 2107 email: *[email protected]*[/FONT]


----------



## Huds5253 (Nov 2, 2016)

I have an aggregate of 84%
I'm not on it either

- - - Updated - - -



pencilpen123 said:


> Hey guys HEC just released its provisional merit list
> 
> im not on it i have 66% aggregate
> 
> ...


pencilpen123, did you apply online or did you send your application through the Pakistani embassy in your country?


----------



## skhan3887 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey can you post it on here I dont know where to find it

- - - Updated - - -

Where do you look for it?


----------



## Huds5253 (Nov 2, 2016)

Provisional Merit Lists for Admission of Foreign Students under Self-Finance Scheme


----------



## skhan3887 (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anyone know where to find the PTAP merit list? or when it is going to be posted? thanks!


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

wait what the...? I was told ALL self finance seats were gotten rid of for MBBS/BDS!  

Or was that only the case for Punjab gov't colleges?

---edit:
"[FONT=&quot]Please note that dual nationals with a domicile of Punjab are ineligible for MBBS/BDS under this scheme. They may instead apply for the open-merit seats designated to dual national Pakistanis and Overseas Pakistanis with a registered domicile of Punjab"
[/FONT]


----------

